
Microsoft HoloLens delivers Star Wars holographic message we've been waiting for - e-sushi
http://mashable.com/2016/03/26/microsoft-hololens-holoportation/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
ankurdhama
There is a huge difference between demo and reality.

